# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Homemade SMP

## amunt

I believe that SMP industry right now want too much money and they are not give us the best because they work too fast .

I want to try a homemade SMP,
 first of all i will use a semi-permanent ink from Biotouch 
http://www.biotouch.com/Pigments/Micropigments_2

The inks are cheap, like 20$ - 40$

Then i can use the smaller needles out there, Acupuncture Needles at just 0.18 mm

their price just 8$

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Needles-...item33a2549f13


What do you guys think about this?? Someone may say that needles are not a good solution and have a risk, still someone can buy a permanent makeup machine.

All SMP clinics out there use the same inks, its inks from semi-permanent make up and fade after 3 years but dont change color.
0.18 mm  is the perfect needle to look like a hair follicle.

The only risk is the needles,  your thoughts ???

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Have you seen bad SMP?

----------


## Candide

I'm hoping this is a spoof.  I have never heard of anything so half-witted.  SMP is a questionable product even in the hands of professionals.  I dread to think what sort of mess you will make trying to tattoo your own head, to say nothing of the risk of septicaemia.

----------


## amunt

Yes i have seen bad SMP but i think its risk free, i would buy the thinner needle and non permanent tattoo ink.
Also the machine price its just 100 euro

I have done once smp before 5 months, its nothing special .
They just dot the head with the machine

----------


## amunt

Ok guys , just find out that Dermimatch clinic from Arizona   http://www.dermimatch.com/faq-pricing.html
 sell their products in Amazon 

Their Machine at 200$
https://www.amazon.com/DermiMatch-Sc...DermiMatch+LLC

and their pigments at  130$
https://www.amazon.com/Scalp-micropi...DermiMatch+LLC

I sent them an email if the products are real or scum and they answered me that its original.
They also will support me with video and infos to make it alone

----------


## Jaeger LeCoultre

How about using "disappearing ink" so you can have a test run?  It is now available for tattoos and either fades naturally or can be removed with light.  http://www.geek.com/news/new-tattoo-...emand-1654724/

----------


## amunt

The pigments from Dermimatch are the original pigments used for smp , with their machine everything will be ready for use.

I will try it, first i will make few dots and let it few months to see how is going

----------


## Scalpmastersri

Hi I was wondering how the pigments treated you from dermimatch I was considering buying some

----------


## MIHAIRGUY

> Ok guys , just find out that Dermimatch clinic from Arizona   http://www.dermimatch.com/faq-pricing.html
>  sell their products in Amazon 
> 
> Their Machine at 200$
> https://www.amazon.com/DermiMatch-Sc...DermiMatch+LLC
> 
> and their pigments at  130$
> https://www.amazon.com/Scalp-micropi...DermiMatch+LLC
> 
> ...


 Any Update?

----------


## maxb

I looked into that myself (reposting from HIS forum):

==
The cost of SMP treatment is $2000+ or so, plus the expense and inconvenience of travel.

However, I noticed that one can buy SMP equipment for 1/4 of that (which includes everything, plus tutorials) Machines used to do semi-permanent makeup on eyebrows are even cheaper ($50 including needles, but no ink). 

From what I can tell, these machines are basically identical: they push a disposable needle out many times per second, but perhaps the thickness of the needle is different -- I don't know (For eyebrows, they sometimes use many needles arranged into a line that they call a "microblade", but I think a single needle is also an option)

Granted, a practitioner might have a heck of a lot of experience, but what one lacks in experience he can make up in caution -- start with a single dot to test for allergies and dot thickness and stretch out the process over many more sessions. Has anyone here looked into that?

==

I'm on the fence about SMP: My hair is visible only when it's long enough to be easily felt, so I'm probably not a good candidate.

But if I were to do it, I'd do it super-carefully:

1. buy ink with known non-cancerogenic ingredients (or make it myself) and try different dilution levels.

2. practice on some inanimate objects

3. put a single dot on my knee-cap

4. wait X weeks, see if I'm happy. Otherwise go back to #3 and try different needles or technique

5. put a single dot on my scalp and wait X weeks.

6. put 10 dots (all far apart) and wait X weeks

7. put 100 dots (all far apart) and wait X weeks

8. put 1000 dots (all far apart) and wait X weeks

9. put 1000 dots (all far apart) and wait X weeks

10. put 1000 dots (all far apart)

The overall process would take 6X weeks (X should probably be 2-4) and a few hours of my own labor.

I have about 5 square inches of recession (3000 mm^2). This would cover it at 1 dot per mm^2, which is my natural density where I still have hair.

I also have diffuse thinning on top, in addition to the recession, but it doesn't seem to be noticeable, when my hair is trimmed at #1 or below yet, so I would wait on addressing that.

==

----------

